# Best $200 Pistol of All Time



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

I just came in after a short afternoon target session. I took my Yugo M57, Russian 9X18 Makarov, and Hi Point C9(belive it or not it's reliable and not a jam-o-matic) when I went out today. Three different rounds and after I came in I realized one thing. The Tokarev has to be without question the best $200(maybe a little more now) pistol you can get. Even if you had to use only the more expensive commercial ammo, no other pistol can match this gun when you look at price and power.


----------

